# Passing of a fellow Dimmer



## CuRVeSsSs (Jun 4, 2014)

It is with great sadness that while on vacation in Jamaica Monique Jurgen passed away suddenly and unexpectedly.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 4, 2014)

I am saddened by the loss of a dear friend. Though Mo and I never met, we shared a lot over the past several years. She'd been through so much both emotionally & physically.

Her positive energy and upbeat attitude always brought a smile to my face.

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear that. Prayers and love to her family and friends.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 4, 2014)

I just heard the news elsewhere. I send my condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so sad to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 4, 2014)

I remember the very first time I went to a Vegas Bash. I saw her in the hallway and was a little intimidated by her presence. She was so well known because of being a web model (and very popular) here on dims. She was with a few other people and I didn't want to interrupt her but she said, "Hello Terri, Gimme a hug girl!"that was the start of a wonderful friendship. She talked me through some hard times, we chatted with one another about life, she commented on my facebook page and twice she sent me tops in the mail "just because". When my own niece passed away this past Christmas Eve, Monique was an integral part of getting the word out and asking friends to donate so that we could bury our own dear girl. That will forever endear her to my heart. I admired her spirit and she kept me company in the chatroom until the wee morning hours.

I will truly miss this radiant woman and friend and will continue to include her family in my prayers.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 4, 2014)

I let very few people into my personal world but Mo had this way about her that made you realize she truly cared.I will forever miss her and her kind heart. Rest In Peace dear friend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2014)

R.I.P. Monique. You will be missed.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2014)

Very sad. Monique was young and had a lot more life to live.

Rest in peace Monique
xo


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh my God, that is so tragic. My sincerest condolences to her family and friends. She was a very brave lady.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 4, 2014)

My heart is broken...what a tragedy to lose such a beautiful person. Sending love and hugs to her family and friends.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 4, 2014)

Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 4, 2014)

I really loved her and I'm glad she knew it. brave girl.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 4, 2014)

This is shocking news. It seemed like she was relatively healthy. RIP, Monique.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing. She was a lovely lady and she will be greatly missed. Condolences to all her friends and family. May she forever rest in peace.


----------



## Jah (Jun 4, 2014)

Very sad. RIP Monique.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 4, 2014)

I genuinely hope she has found peace.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 4, 2014)

R.I.P. MoMo


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2014)

RIP Monique. You fought the good fight.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 4, 2014)

It's always sad when a member of the size acceptance community passes. But it's even more so when it's someone like Monique who was always willing to help others by sharing her knowledge, experience, enthusiasm, and encouragement. She will be missed.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 4, 2014)

I am sorry to find out about this news. May she rest in peace.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 4, 2014)

boy, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 5, 2014)

Dromond said:


> This is shocking news. It seemed like she was relatively healthy. RIP, Monique.



no. she had been very ill for a verrry long time.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2014)

Taken too soon. 

RIP Monique.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not on Dims that much anymore but I saw the news on FB and just wanted to come here and say how sorry I was to hear that she passed away. I always admired her for the fact that she was always so positive even when she was going through less than positive things in life. My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 5, 2014)

wtf NOOOOOOO! damn now im pissed.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2014)

R.I.P Monique my condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2014)

Such sad news. My condolences to her family and her many friends.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2014)

Such sad and hearbreaking news. My heart goes out to all her family and friends.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear Monique,

I hope you had a good time on vacation. You said that you hadn't had a boyfriend in a while, but when you got on the islands - you would definitely consider going out with a local "man". I hope you did just that passed on with a smile on your lips. Altho we never met, I loved you little buddy. You were an inspiration to me.

M2M
AKA


----------



## Donna (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sad to read of her untimely passing. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## MarkZ (Jun 5, 2014)

My wife and I met Monique at Vegas Bash 2008, bought some clothes from her.
She wasso sweet and kind! She will be sorely missed


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sorry that our last interaction was so bad but I'm also so sorry that you've been through all this pain and suffering to find a body you could live in just to have it all taken away. 

Kinda feel like you'll be judging every single post here. Gonna be truthful, you were a big bitch but funny as hell with it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope the moderator removes that post. Very uncouth. Who's acting a fool, now?

Rest in peace, lil mama. I never had the pleasure, but you were a strong, determined woman. Much respect from me!


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I hope the moderator removes that post. Very uncouth. Who's acting a fool, now?



Do you mean what I posted or was there something in-between my post and yours?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 5, 2014)

Emma said:


> Do you mean what I posted or was there something in-between my post and yours?



Your post. I hope no one calls you a big bitch in the case of your unexpected passing.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Your post. I hope no one calls you a big bitch in the case of your unexpected passing.



I understand what you are saying completely but you don't know how well I knew Mo and I am sorry if that offended you. Do what you will with the calling of the moderators.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 6, 2014)

it was definitely rude inappropriate and disrespectful .


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> it was definitely rude inappropriate and disrespectful .



How is it disrespectful? Did you know her as a friend? Did you spend years talking to her, with all the different surgeries?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)

Its very sad to hear of her passing.


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't know her but sad to hear of her passing.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 6, 2014)

Blah. Nevermind, was confused lol


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2014)

Mistakes happen.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 6, 2014)

Emma said:


> ^^ that really is sick.



I misread her comment section. Mistakes happen 

It says posted 3 hours ago....but I didn't see the date. I don't frequent blog spots


----------



## swordchick (Jun 6, 2014)

You are absolutely right. She would have thought what you said was a compliment. Monique was a fighter. She was not nice to the jerks who were trying to break her or anyone else she cared about. I loved her for that. I will miss her. She was an amazing, beautiful woman. I loved her relationship with her parents. I am so sorry for their loss of their gorgeous daughter.


Emma said:


> How is it disrespectful? Did you know her as a friend? Did you spend years talking to her, with all the different surgeries?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2014)

swordchick said:


> You are absolutely right. She would have thought what you said was a compliment. Monique was a fighter. She was not nice to the jerks who were trying to break her or anyone else she cared about. I loved her for that. I will miss her. She was an amazing, beautiful woman. I loved her relationship with her parents. I am so sorry for their loss of their gorgeous daughter.



Yeah, Monique was definitely a member of the bad bitch club in good standing with all the badges and medals. I'm sorry to hear of her passing but impressed to hear that she went on living right to the end doing what she loved. Much respect and my condolences to all of her friends and family.


----------



## Obeah (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that Monique is gone! I remember her modeling days :smitten: and then I remember she was really open and outspoken about why she needed to change her life. Not to mention how hard she worked at it. I never even post on Dims anymore or visit much at all - I have no idea why I bounced over here today. I guess it was so I could wish Monique a last goodbye. Rest in peace... you are missed.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 9, 2014)

My condolences, just hoping she did enjoy the Carribean atmosphere while she was on this earth.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Certainly an unexpected and untimely tragic passing of someone who had gone through so much and finally appeared to see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Monique stayed at our house in California many years ago and was a quiet, almost shy guest. But she could also be very outspoken on issues she cared about, and then would press her points pretty forcefully and in whatever venue she felt was best. 

A deep, complex person with many sides Monique was, and I still can't believe that she was taken so suddenly and unexpectedly. My heart goes out to her family and loved ones, about whom she cared very much.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 15, 2014)

I never had the pleasure of knowing her but my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 19, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear of her passing, She and her family & friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jun 20, 2014)

oh wow, I'm so saddened by her untimely passing. I do hope she is no longer in pain and she is in a happy place and knows she was loved and liked by so many people. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------

